# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Je vends ma maison a la republique dominicaine

## marcel1970

Je vends ma maison en Rpublique Dominicaine, il dispose de 2 chambres  coucher, 2.5 salles de bains, une grande piscine et est  5 minutes des plages de Cabarete. J'ai rduit le prix pour le rendre plus facile d'acheter. le prix est $ 221,000 euros et la rgion est bien connue comme une destination touristique. Le lien a le contact immobilier, demandez  propos de Edward Rivas, l'agent en charge de vendre la maison.  ::ccool::

----------


## calagan99

Est-ce que pour l'acheter il faut d'abord vous faire un versement de 800$ par Western Union pour couvrir les frais de dplacement de l'agent immobilier dominicain que vous missionnez car il se trouve que vous tes justement en dplacement  Boston, Texas pour un meeting over important et que vous ne pouvez pas faire visiter la maison vous-mme ?

 ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Sign marcel1970, de son vrai nom Ryan.
Architecte technique (comme c'est trange, j'imagine que c'est le premier choix quand on cre son profil).
On dirait presque une blague. De sale got.

----------


## math_lab

> Architecte technique (comme c'est trange, j'imagine que c'est le premier choix quand on cre son profil).


C'est parce que prince Nigrian en exil n'est pas propos dans la liste.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pinocchio

a veut dire quoi 2.5 salles de bains? Y'en a une qui n'a pas l'eau courante?

Vous tes pas sympa, il fait un sacr prix $221000 au lieu de 290000$

Par contre je ne connais pas le $...

Bonne vente

PS : En gnral, ils sont pas plutt ivoirien que nigrian? Pour une fois, il change, il est amricain, a fait plus class

----------


## math_lab

> PS : En gnral, ils sont pas plutt ivoirien que nigrian? Pour une fois, il change, il est amricain, a fait plus class


Pour les arnaques en Franais, probablement, mais moi je connais que celles en Anglais (il y a d'ailleurs un trs bon site qui rfrence quelques jolis cas d'arnaqueurs arnaqus www.419eater.com, c'est assez impressionnant).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Architecte technique (comme c'est trange, j'imagine que c'est le premier choix quand on cre son profil).


Mme pas, le premier c'est administrateur de base de donnes.

----------


## Glutinus

> Mme pas, le premier c'est administrateur de base de donnes.


J'ai fait le test, pas eu le temps de rpondre entre temps :p

En mme temps le type il s'est dit, maison <-> architecte, y a un lien...

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,
Il y a une ligne de RER qui va la bas ?
C'est quoi la ligne qui fait "Rpublique (Dominicaine)" / La Dfense ?
Nan, c'est important de demander a, parce-que cela peut clairer des acheteurs potentiels qui ont un poste a Paris, par exemple ...  ::aie::

----------


## marcel1970

*Je m `surpris* par tant de _rponses tranges_, mais je comprends parce que je reois aussi des courriels  partir de l'Nigrians. La maison est bien rel, et il s `aucun besoin de payer quoi que ce soit, sauf si vous allez le voir dans la Rpublique dominicaine vous-mme. 

Il vous obtenez un avocat et le processus est trs juridique, pas une blague. Cette socit est trs grave:
www.goldenkeymanagement.com et nous `ai fait des affaires pendant un certain temps maintenant.  ::ccool:: 








> Sign marcel1970, de son vrai nom Ryan.
> Architecte technique (comme c'est trange, j'imagine que c'est le premier choix quand on cre son profil).
> On dirait presque une blague. De sale got.

----------


## Loceka

> Je vends ma maison en Rpublique Dominicaine, il dispose de 2 chambres  coucher, 2.5 salles de bains, une grande piscine et est  5 minutes des plages de Cabarete. J'ai rduit le prix pour le rendre plus facile d'acheter. le prix est $ 221,000 euros et la rgion est bien connue comme une destination touristique. Le lien a le contact immobilier, demandez  propos de Edward Rivas, l'agent en charge de vendre la maison.





> *Je m `surpris* par tant de _rponses tranges_, mais je comprends parce que je reois aussi des courriels  partir de l'Nigrians. La maison est bien rel, et il s `aucun besoin de payer quoi que ce soit, sauf si vous allez le voir dans la Rpublique dominicaine vous-mme. 
> 
> Il vous obtenez un avocat et le processus est trs juridique, pas une blague. Cette socit est trs grave:
> www.goldenkeymanagement.com et nous `ai fait des affaires pendant un certain temps maintenant.


C'est la mme personne qui crit ?  ::weird:: 

Un conseil : reprends le premier traducteur automatique, il tait mieux.  ::P:

----------


## Barsy

> a veut dire quoi 2.5 salles de bains? Y'en a une qui n'a pas l'eau courante?
> 
> Vous tes pas sympa, il fait un sacr prix $221000 au lieu de 290000$
> 
> Par contre je ne connais pas le $...
> 
> Bonne vente
> 
> PS : En gnral, ils sont pas plutt ivoirien que nigrian? Pour une fois, il change, il est amricain, a fait plus class


Ben en fait, 290 000 $, a fait 221 000 

Quelques questions sur la maison : Y a-t-il la fibre optique ? C'est quoi le meilleur FAI en rpublique Dominicaine ? On est  quelle distance du DSLAM ? Le taux d'attnuation est de combien ? Est-ce qu'on capte Free Mobile ? Est-ce que la maison est quipe d'une salle blanche ? Est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre un ordinateur  ct du frigo (a vite de se lever) ? Combien de temps met le livreur de pizza pour venir ? Y a un kebab pas loin ?

Je demande a parce que c'est un forum d'informaticiens ici. Si tu veux vendre ta maison faut commencer par donner des prcisions qui peuvent nous intresser. La mer, le soleil, tout a est accessoire, il nous suffit de les mettre en fond d'cran pour en profiter.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Glutinus

> Cette socit est trs grave


S'il n'y avait que a  :8-):

----------


## pinocchio

Un petit article de Le monde sur les arnaques "nigrianes" pour le coup. contrairement  ce que je disais auparavant o je faisais rfrence plutt  la cte d'ivoire.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Pour rpondre  ton message pinocchio, j'ai regard ton lien et c'est rigolo car le mec qui pond l'arnaque est un fan de _Podium_ et de Benot Poelvoorde "Mon poux M. Bernard FREDERIC (...) de nationalit belge" : c'est bien Benot Poelvoorde dans _Podium_ a non ?

----------


## Glutinus

> Un petit article de Le monde sur les arnaques "nigrianes" pour le coup. contrairement  ce que je disais auparavant o je faisais rfrence plutt  la cte d'ivoire.


Pfff, parmi toutes ces arnaques nigrianes, on n'y voit rien.


... Dsol  ::D: 





> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour rpondre  ton message pinocchio, j'ai regard ton lien et c'est rigolo car le mec qui pond l'arnaque est un fan de _Podium_ et de Benot Poelvoorde "Mon poux M. Bernard FREDERIC (...) de nationalit belge" : c'est bien Benot Poelvoorde dans _Podium_ a non ?


Tant qu' se choisir un pseudo, autant prendre Henry Gondorff, Mickey Bricks, Nathan Ford, Danny Ocean...

----------

